# The Green Dragon Will Soon Stand Next To The Red Fireball Whizzer.



## Goldenrod (Apr 15, 2020)

It will look like the red Whizzer "Fireball Racer".  The tank will be the only difference as well as the larger and stronger fork.  This seat will be very low as in the classic style of the old racers.  Engine will be polished and white tires will match the red bike.  The pin stripes and lettering are done in black, silver, light green and Ivory.  The fork was disassembled for painting.  The stinking coronavirus won't stop my Dragon project.  So what if I turn dark green?  I will be American racing green.  You can watch the assembly from a safe distance.  Spray yourself down first.
















































.


----------



## Sven (Apr 16, 2020)

Can't wait to see it. Your Fireball is a real beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 16, 2020)

whoever is doing the lettering and striping is an artist! Can't wait to see it assembled.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 19, 2020)

Updated pictures of the Green Dragon racer build with its temporary junk wheels while real ones are being laced. Please note how the bike is held in the vise.The seat needs a chromed post that is still out. The intake and the exhaust is custom. Rat trap peddles and a few other details are coming soon.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 19, 2020)

bump


----------



## Mybluevw (Apr 19, 2020)

Here is a pic of the frame in Idaho a couple of weeks ago 
I shipped it out the 31st of March so Ray has been busy.


----------



## vincev (May 15, 2020)

Some really nice work !!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 17, 2020)

Hola stay safe! A job well done on both bikes! A nice mixture of styles to made them has a prewar/ board race track motorcycles looks!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 17, 2020)

Looks great Ray. Looking forward to more updates. Another awesome build!


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 4, 2020)

Killer bike! What kind of fork is that?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 9, 2020)

Great build Ray, could you tell us a little more about your clutch bracket set-up? Thanks!


----------

